# How do I make this image look less flat? I want the final product to look good.



## Josh Raid (8 mo ago)




----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2021)

how did you draw it ?


----------



## Josh Raid (8 mo ago)

John Smith_inFL said:


> how did you draw it ?


I just drew the lines, no pre-work. I think that's why it came out flat.


----------



## Jules Pew (5 mo ago)

Learn to draw a lot of eggs, then put what you've learnt onto your drawing here.


----------

